# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  επισκευή philips B2X60B

## hukgys

Καλησπέρα έχω ένα philips B2X60B το οποίο έχει να δουλέψει περίπου 3 δεκαετίες 

Κάποτε δούλευε με μπαταρίες.
Δεν έχει αφαιρεθεί τίποτα από πάνω του (π.χ. λυχνίες οι πυκνωτές κτλ)

Στα άκρα των τεσσάρων καλωδίων όπου τοποθετούνταν οι μπαταρίες γράφει +90 , -90 , +1,5 , -1,5 

θα πρέπει να αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές αλλά οι περισσότεροι δεν φαίνονται τα στοιχεία τους 
από το σχέδιο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τις τάσεις που δέχονται  :Sad: 

Επίσης πως θα το κάνω να δουλέψει χωρίς μπαταρίες, θα πρέπει να δώσω DC τάση ?

----------


## Antonis12

Καλησπέρα.Όχι καί δέν φαίνονται τά στοιχεία τους.Η λίστα υλικών είναι αναλυτικότατη όπως καί τό σχεδιάγραμμα.Μόλις τελείωσα ένα BX250U phillips πού τυχαίνει νά έχει τό ίδιο σασί μέ τό δικό σου αλλά άλλες λυχνίες καί άλλη τάση τροφοδοσίας.Μές τό κουτί μπήκε μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας,καί αλλάχτηκε όλο τό τροφοδοτικό.Τό λέω αυτό γιά νά καταλάβεις ότι χωράει.Τώρα άν έχεις τίς στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις μπορώ νά σού ανεβάσω φωτό καί νά σού πώ τί νά κάνεις.Χρειάζεται τροφοδοτικό  συνεχές 90 βόλτ καί συνεχές 1,5 γιά τά νήματα.Επίσης άλλαγμα όλοι οι πυκνωτές,εμένα είχαν διπλασιάσει τίς τιμές τους.Αν όμως δέν έχεις τίς γνώσεις μήν τό επιχειρήσεις μόνος.

----------


## hukgys

η μόνη γνώση που δεν έχω είναι για τις λυχνίες 
τα υπόλοιπα πιστεύω τα κατέχω (σχετικά με τις ψιλές τάσεις αν αυτό ενοείς)

----------


## Antonis12

Ωραία.Λοιπόν ξεκίνησε αλλάζοντας τούς πυκνωτές.Έναν έναν μέ προσοχή.Μέ μιά μπατονέτα , ή ένα μικρό πινέλο αφαίρεσε τήν σκόνη από πάνω τους, γιά νά διαβάζεις τίς τιμές τους,καί καλού κακού τσεκάρισε τίς τιμές μέ τό σχέδιο.Θά βάλεις εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό ή μέσα στό σασί?

----------


## hukgys

αμα το χωράει μέσα όπως λες καλύτερα είναι

----------


## Antonis12

Καλημέρα.Ανεβάζω μερικές φωτό από τό δικό μου γιά νά πάρεις μιά ιδέα τί προτείνω.Στίς πρώτες θά τό δείς όπως μού δώθηκε καί μετά όπως έγινε.Είναι άλλο μοντέλο από τό δικό σου αλλά έχει τό ίδιο σασί.Τού άλλαξα τήν τροφοδοσία,καί προστέθηκε μετασχηματιστής μιάς καί δούλευε ανόρθωση δικτύου.Γιά νά χωρέσει ο μετασχηματιστής πού ήταν ογκώδης,μετέφερα τόν εξόδου δίπλα στό ηχείο.Είναι  περιορισμένος ο χώρος αλλά γίνεται.Εσένα βλέπω ότι είναι λίγο πιό άνετο οπότε θεωρώ ότι γίνεται κάτι ανάλογο γιά νά τό έχεις μαζεμένο.

----------


## Antonis12

url=http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=gxrM5Hi]

----------


## Antonis12



----------


## hukgys

για να μπορέσει να δουλέψει χρειάζεται γείωση και κεραία ?

----------


## Antonis12

Κανονικά ναί,αλλά καί μέ ένα καλώδιο λίγων μέτρων για κεραία θά δουλέψει.

----------


## hukgys

επιστρέφω και πάλι στο θέμα 
σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό όπου χρειάζομαι, θα πρέπει να δώσω ακριβός το ρεύμα και τη τάση που πρέπει?
ρωτάω γιατί σύμφωνα με αυτό το πόστ κάπου μπερδεύτηκα.
Μάλλον δεν θα πρέπει να κατασκευάσω ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό Dc (με σταθεροποιητή ή χωρίς? )

----------


## Antonis12

http://cgi.ebay.it/90-Volt-Battery-E...item27bc4bb12f Χρειάζεσαι δύο τροφοδοτικά.Ενα 90 volt συνεχές γιά τήν υψηλή τάση, καί ένα 1.4 volt κατά προτίμηση σταθεροποιημένο γιά τά νήματα.Απλό είναι άν δέν ξέρεις νά τό φτιάξεις πάρε έτοιμο.

----------

